# does Slimfast work? (menopause & pounds)



## Blondie (Aug 5, 2007)

OK- I am suffering from "menopause middle" or that roll of flesh that was not there yesterday. Does slimfast actually do anything or am I doomed to look preggers at 56?? Thanks, Blondie


----------



## djs (Aug 5, 2007)

I believe Slimfast is supposed to be a substitute for one of your meals, it will work but can't work alone.  Your other meals during the day should be sensible, and ought to be combined with some sort of exercise program.  No matter what it's going to take something more than just a can to make a difference.....but when diet and exercise are combined properly you'll see a difference and feel a difference in a very short period of time (probably even a few weeks).


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Aug 5, 2007)

Try a healthy diet/exercise program that doesn't tout chemically produced so-called "foods."  I am 53 and have had great success with Body for Life.

www.bodyforlife.com

Good luck!!


----------



## KforKitty (Aug 6, 2007)

Do you have the Slimfast fruit smoothies there?  I find these more palatable than the shakes as I'm not a fan of milky drinks.  I've been replacing breakfast and lunch with these and having a healthy evening meal.  I find them convenient as being a very busy working mum I don't need to think about what to eat when I'm rushing out the door in a morning or at lunchtime at work.  I've lost a total of 23 lbs in 3 months.  First month saw me lose 16lb.  I'm now a dress size smaller and feeling well on Slimfast.

Kitty


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just another possibility. I have a friend who has lost a lot of weight with both diet and exercise (No miracles here) plus he uses a drink called kifir instead of Slimfast. You can google it to learn more but he thinks it's great and he makes it himself. Guess you can drink it as milk or make smoothies. FWIW Good luck.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 6, 2007)

My wife and I both tried using Slimfast in the past and despite sticking religiously to the regime and exercising neither of us lost a pound.  We did both feel extremely bloated all the time we were on the 'diet'.
Sensible eating i.e. cut down on the portions and cut out the rubbish along with increased exercise is the only way to go in the long term.


----------



## Emily (Aug 7, 2007)

I have used slimfast as a meal replacement for lunch - I shake it, turn it upside down and put it in the freezer.  I open the bottom of the can with a can opener.  It takes a while to eat and I actually get to eat something.  Doesn't taste bad either.

I do drink kefir and so does my family.  I made my own from live cultures and used it in smoothies for almost a year.  Homemade is nutritionally better and has more probiotics but the store bought is easier and more convenient.  If you buy it make sure you buy the kind that isn't loaded with sugar because that defeats the purpose.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 7, 2007)

*SlimFast Shakes -- Delicious & Tasty With Ice Cream, Etc., Added.*

A can of SlimFast, a couple scoops of ice cream, some chocolate syrup, a dash of vanilla extract -- all whipped smooth together in a blender . . . yum. 

Unfortunately, that concoction does not help me lose weight -- just the opposite.  

But SlimFast without the tasty additives brings the weight right off -- specially if I also exercise moderately every day, drink lots of water, & limit all my other food intake by paying strict attention to portion control. 

Then again, if I do those things, I don't need to bother with SlimFast.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## KenK (Aug 7, 2007)

Have you tried tapeworms?  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/abneypark/438537358/

Me neither....ugh!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Aug 7, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> A can of SlimFast, a couple scoops of ice cream, some chocolate syrup, a dash of vanilla extract -- all whipped smooth together in a blender . . . yum.
> 
> Unfortunately, that concoction does not help me lose weight -- just the opposite.
> 
> ...



:rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: 

I prefer dunking oreo cookies in the SlimFast myself!!


----------



## ouaifer (Aug 7, 2007)

KenK said:


> Have you tried tapeworms?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/abneypark/438537358/
> 
> Me neither....ugh!



Now, this, I find amusing..._true_...but amusing.
Many moons ago, while we were in the Peace Corps in W. Africa, my girlfriend acquired a tapeworm...she knew about early on, and decided to keep it to lose weight.
She ended up losing about 40 pounds, while eating like an _oinker_.  When she returned state side, the DR convinced her to get rid of it...and she never gained the weight back!


----------



## Dani (Aug 7, 2007)

Blondie,

  I believe that there is a Slimfast running thread/support group on the forums at www.3fatchicks.com.


----------



## mepiccolo (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm ending my 4th week on weight watchers on-line and have lost 6-1/2 pounds with no exercise and no hunger.  I strongly recommend it as I have done every diet known to mankind and this is the first one I see myself sticking to for a lifetime because it is not a diet, it is a lifestyle change.  I'm eating better than ever, my face has lost the "bloated" look and I'm wearing one size smaller than I did a month ago.  There are these muffins called "Vitamuffins" that I have been eating that are delicious and they are only 1 point on the WW point ranking system.  They "have more vitamins and less sugar" than an apple.  I love the chocolate muffins but you have to make sure to warm them in a microwave for 20 seconds.  Best of all they have 6 grams of fiber and 4 grams of protein.  I have one with my morning coffee and that is my breakfast.  Because of the fiber and protein I am not at all hungry until lunchtime.  If I just have to have a treat or chocolate at night I have one of my vitamuffins or vitabrownies and I'm good.  I really credit the vitamuffins and vitabrownies (also just 1 point) for my weight watchers success.  There are some delicious recipes on weight watchers on-line also.  My husband is loving it because we have never eaten so many good home-cooked meals before, and of course he's digging the skinnier me.  I personally never looked into WW before because I have no interest and no time in going to meetings.  Weight Watchers on-line is super easy and very convenient.  I'm so glad I started it one month ago-I plan to be in a bikini by the next time we go to Hawaii in November


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 8, 2007)

My uncle said Slimfast didn't work for him.  He had a glass with every meal and didn't lose a pound! 

Marty


----------



## KenK (Aug 8, 2007)

ouaifer said:


> Now, this, I find amusing..._true_...but amusing.
> Many moons ago, while we were in the Peace Corps in W. Africa, my girlfriend acquired a tapeworm...she knew about early on, and decided to keep it to lose weight.
> She ended up losing about 40 pounds, while eating like an _oinker_.  When she returned state side, the DR convinced her to get rid of it...and she never gained the weight back!



OH BOY!  I gotta enlarge that old ad to get the address, and write to that company.  If one helped lose 40 lbs, just think what two or 3 could do!!!.

( I really didn't think that was true....just another quack)


----------



## wackymother (Aug 8, 2007)

My mother swears that the diet doctor in Galveston, Texas, in the mid-1960s was giving his patients tapeworms. They would lose weight really fast, he would treat them for the tapeworms (supposedly without telling them what he was doing), and everybody was happy. 

Sometimes when I hear about weird fad diets I think tapeworms might not be so bad... 

Then I remember they're TAPEWORMS!!!!!!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 8, 2007)

mepiccolo said:


> I'm ending my 4th week on weight watchers on-line and have lost 6-1/2 pounds with no exercise and no hunger.  I strongly recommend it as I have done every diet known to mankind and this is the first one I see myself sticking to for a lifetime because it is not a diet, it is a lifestyle change.  I'm eating better than ever, my face has lost the "bloated" look and I'm wearing one size smaller than I did a month ago.  There are these muffins called "Vitamuffins" that I have been eating that are delicious and they are only 1 point on the WW point ranking system.  They "have more vitamins and less sugar" than an apple.  I love the chocolate muffins but you have to make sure to warm them in a microwave for 20 seconds.  Best of all they have 6 grams of fiber and 4 grams of protein.  I have one with my morning coffee and that is my breakfast.  Because of the fiber and protein I am not at all hungry until lunchtime.  If I just have to have a treat or chocolate at night I have one of my vitamuffins or vitabrownies and I'm good.  I really credit the vitamuffins and vitabrownies (also just 1 point) for my weight watchers success.  There are some delicious recipes on weight watchers on-line also.  My husband is loving it because we have never eaten so many good home-cooked meals before, and of course he's digging the skinnier me.  I personally never looked into WW before because I have no interest and no time in going to meetings.  Weight Watchers on-line is super easy and very convenient.  I'm so glad I started it one month ago-I plan to be in a bikini by the next time we go to Hawaii in November





where do you buy the vitamuffins?


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 8, 2007)

Some grocery stores sell them in the frozen foods section (usually the healthfood frozen food section).  You can also buy them online
http://www.vitalicious.com/?gclid=CLDUopGI5o0CFQ-1YgodqmgD0A

I didn't like the cake, though.  It was dry.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 8, 2007)

I realize there's probably evidence otherwise, but why does "frozen health food" sound like a contradiction of terms?


Marty


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 8, 2007)

martygeorge79 said:


> I realize there's probably evidence otherwise, but why does "frozen health food" sound like a contradiction of terms?
> 
> 
> Marty


 
You made me smile.    Actually, produce (fruits and vegetables) picked for canning and freezing are generally picked when at their peak and processed within one or two days.  This helps maintain the nutritional value.  The fresh stuff you find may have been picked slightly green so it can then spend several days in transit before reaching market.  It may not be as nutritious as the canned and frozen stuff.  Of course, growing your own is the freshest.  Lately, I've been enjoying tomatoes from my three plants that have taken over the garden.  Attack of the killer tomatoes!  I can't pick and eat them fast enough.


----------



## mepiccolo (Aug 8, 2007)

I buy the vitamuffins and vitabrownies (personally I think the vitamuffins are better than the vitabrownies) at my local Vons grocery store.  However, I tried going to the Vons, Albertsons, Whole Foods and Farmers Market near my work and none of them carried the Vitamuffins so I guess not all Von's carry them.  My nieces and my toddlers love the vitamuffins as well-they have no idea they're good for you-they just think it's a treat   I haven't tried the vitatops so I don't know how good they are-Von's doesn't carry those.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 8, 2007)

One thing I've noticed at Vons is that when they get the Maui Gold pineapples, they're generally bigger and sweeter than when they stock the pineapples from Costa Rica, which are smaller and not as sweet.  Anyone else notice this?  I was wondering if it is because of an import vs domestic sort of thing, or are the pineapples actually different in some way?

Marty


----------



## wackymother (Aug 8, 2007)

There are different cultivars of pineapples, like any other fruit or vegetable. Here in the Northeast I try to get the Dole Gold pineapples, which are always sweet and ripe, rather than the brand-X pineapples, which are iffy. I read somewhere that some major growers have some sort of sugar monitor on every pineapple so  they know when the pineapple is ready to pick.


----------

